# UK Spouse Visa Rejected 2015!



## rayj1988 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello!

I was hoping for some advise on what action to take from the below.

So i was married in 2014 and applied for my spouse visa 2-3 months after the marriage.

Unfortunately the visa has been rejected. I have spoken to a solicitor who has advised there are 3 options.

- Appeal
- Re-apply
- ask for a review (they have suggested this and asked me to provide more documents, such as proof of contact & letter from employers/additional pay slips & bank statements)

I had received a email in July informing me that my wife's Visa had been processed and that my wife "will be contacted when your passport and documents are ready for collect. Please do not go to the Visa application centre before you have been advised to do so". So i waited a week and she wasnt contacted. I decided to chase the visa office and was advised she will be contacted. 
After waiting 2.5 weeks and not receiving any form of communication, she went to the office and was advised "oh it is here for you".
Due to the incompetence of the team who send the communications, i now have only 8 days to decide on my next step and prepare all these documents!


I personally believe the "entry clearance office: named just as JS" either has little knowledge how being employed as a contractor via and umbrella company works, or just had a bad day and decided to decline the application

The reasons are below:

1) Proof of relationship - So they have written i havent provided enough proof of communication.
- I had printed 6 months worth of Whats app conversations (removed some of the personal convo's)
- Calling card

They have written as we didnt communicated on our birthdays they "are not satisfied that our relation is genuine and subsisting or that you intend to live together permanently in the UK - I therefor refuse your application under paragraph EC-P.1.1(d) of appendix FM of the immigration Rukes, (E-ECP .2.6 & 2.10)

2) Financial requirements - "i am not satisfied that your sponsor is employed and paid as stated and that thi stotal income from the last 6 months meets the income threshold" - I had to provide 6 months worth of statements, however due to a silly mistake i missed 2 days from the 6 months! - 

The letter which my employer had provided stated that i get paid weekly, however due to being employed via an umbrella company, my payments vary depending on when i submit my time sheets. They have written "you have only submitted wage slips dated X x x x . These weekly wage slips do not cover the six month period as required"

- I was paid £25,000 gross within the last 10 months - clearly stated in the bank statements
- Due to being employed via an umbrella company, my payments vary depending on when i submit my time sheets. 


Question: Due to technology i haven't got many other proof of communication. We have manly communicated via Whats app messages and Whats app calls. I can only export and print these documents! Will this be sufficient ? 

Question: What would you guys suggest i do ?

Question: If i was to go with a review process & provide additional pay slips and bank statements & some more communication. will this be sufficient?


Any advise would be great!


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Did submit the proofs regular contact from the begining of your relationship? Calling cards are not acceptable by most ECO s as they don't show the phone numbers , for financial requirement how did you miss two days ? Did you get paid on time ? Can you please type the exat wording of the refusal letter moderators can help you more .


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

rayj1988 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was hoping for some advise on what action to take from the below.
> 
> ...



Hello I am so sorry that your spouse visa was rejected, I am starting the process of applying for a spouse visa for my husband to join me in London. I am collecting documents at the moment...not sure where to even start with the form but hoping to get my head around it very soon. It is daunting though, very daunting. I wonder if you could give me some starting advice. 
I am in London, my husband is still in Egypt (at the moment) I was under the impression that I would start this process of applying for a spouse visa by logging onto the UKGOV website and filling in an online form and a combination of printing the documents out to add appendices to it such as finacial info, employment, housing, relationship evidence etc... However, I asked for advice from an online advice service who said that I need to submit the documents in Egypt??? That seems odd to me. 

Are you based in the UK? 
Is your spouse overseas? 
Where did you submit your documents?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Macko54 said:


> Hello I am so sorry that your spouse visa was rejected, I am starting the process of applying for a spouse visa for my husband to join me in London. I am collecting documents at the moment...not sure where to even start with the form but hoping to get my head around it very soon. It is daunting though, very daunting. I wonder if you could give me some starting advice.
> I am in London, my husband is still in Egypt (at the moment) I was under the impression that I would start this process of applying for a spouse visa by logging onto the UKGOV website and filling in an online form and a combination of printing the documents out to add appendices to it such as finacial info, employment, housing, relationship evidence etc... However, I asked for advice from an online advice service who said that I need to submit the documents in Egypt??? That seems odd to me.
> 
> Are you based in the UK?
> ...


You can't complete the application - your husband is the applicant and must sign the form and it is completed from his point of reference. You need to supply documentation to him to include in his application packet. He needs to print out the appendix and complete it by hand as well. The only flexibility is that he could complete everything and send it to you to add your documentation and then you could mail it to Sheffield. but you would have to be sure everything is included. The return of his passport and documents would go to him in Egypt.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just an FYI, the original poster is from August, so I doubt they will respond. I thought you'd like to know.


----------



## AvaMonroe42 (Sep 20, 2015)

Doesn't anyone email anymore? I screenshotted our back and forth emails, it's all time stamped and dated. Pictures were also included, plane iteneraries from trips to see each other, etc etc.


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> You can't complete the application - your husband is the applicant and must sign the form and it is completed from his point of reference. You need to supply documentation to him to include in his application packet. He needs to print out the appendix and complete it by hand as well. The only flexibility is that he could complete everything and send it to you to add your documentation and then you could mail it to Sheffield. but you would have to be sure everything is included. The return of his passport and documents would go to him in Egypt.


Ok, well thank you for letting me know this, its very helpful and a good starting point. So I think in that case what we might have to do is wait until I am back in Egypt again in December so we can sit together to complete the application, in the meantime we both gather and prepare the documents and the evidence needed, I will take all my papers with me to Egypt so we can put together the application, and maybe if we can find an immigration lawyer in Egypt to check it all once it's complete might be also be idea if such services are available there, then I will bring it all back to London with me in January for posting to Sheffield. 

English Language Test
i think there is a language test which needs to be passed for the application. Do you know how the test is taken, is this something that is done online and included in the application?
Or does my husband need to find an accredited Centre somewhere in Egypt to take it and then the results included?

Many thanks, sorry to reply with more questions. 
I will pass on the knowledge when it is all done as I have done with the getting married procedure on a different thread.


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Macko54 said:


> Ok, well thank you for letting me know this, its very helpful and a good starting point. So I think in that case what we might have to do is wait until I am back in Egypt again in December so we can sit together to complete the application, in the meantime we both gather and prepare the documents and the evidence needed, I will take all my papers with me to Egypt so we can put together the application, and maybe if we can find an immigration lawyer in Egypt to check it all once it's complete might be also be idea if such services are available there, then I will bring it all back to London with me in January for posting to Sheffield.
> 
> English Language Test
> i think there is a language test which needs to be passed for the application. Do you know how the test is taken, is this something that is done online and included in the application?
> ...


*************UPDATE********
English Language Test

I can see now that the test needs to be done at an accredited test centre, and there is a list of international centres here> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...g-for-uk-visa-approved-english-language-tests

Which means we will have to make a trip to Cairo (6 hours away from where we will be in the Red Sea) but I guess that's the only way...

I have had a chance to look through the application form now and have made a dropbox folder, I have copied and pasted all the information relevant to us for our "route" into word documents so I can share the folder with my husband and he can read it all too. 

I may need your help/advice/opinion again if that's OK


----------



## rayj1986 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spouse visa*

Good luck with the visa. I'm in a similar boat applying for my wife's visa. Your husband needs to pass a IELTS Life Skills A1 as a minimum, so no need to do any higher level tests. Be sure to have all your salary and accommodation docs sorted, and also make try to have proof of your conversations together, to show that it's a real relationship.


----------



## bathra (Oct 28, 2012)

rayj1988 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was hoping for some advise on what action to take from the below.
> 
> ...




Hi Rayj,

I am in similar situation as well in 2016,,, more or less the same reasons

Did you re-appeal ? and if yes did you get the outcome ?

Or did u re-apply

Thanks
Ram


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Hello update from my last post. I did eventually get my head around the form for the spouse settlement visa. 

My husband was the applicant and I am the sponsor. I completed the form on his behalf and prepared all of the documents from his point of refrence. I didn't trust him to do it himself because its actually quite difficult especially for someone who has English as their second language. He did the IELTS test (he did the wrong one, he did the general training exam very hard 3.5hrs!!) Anyway he still passed it thank goodness and we could still use it for the application as it was over and above what is required.

I flew over to Egypt, I submitted the online form whilst I was there, made an appointment 2 days later to submit the paper documents at the visa application centre and appendices (this is called biometrics)

10 days after submitting the form, I got an email saying that the visa application had been concluded. Do not go to the visa application centre until we have notified you again. 

Another 10 days waiting, received an email telling us the passport is ready to collect. My husband went to Cairo a couple of days later to collect it. 

Settlement Visa application successful! 
Result! 

Thank you so much for your help. 

I will be posting thr list of documents and evidence I used on this thread shortly.


----------



## dragonflies (Feb 29, 2016)

Aw fantastic. Hoping for a similar result myself !!


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Thank you, very pleased! Actually I must have forgotten that I already did this..but I just saw that I posted my complete list of documents for others to refrence on a different thread a few weeks back.

Good luck to everyone who is probably having their mind blown by this process...all I can say is, once you get going it's not as bad as you once imagined.


----------



## rahanjaa (Mar 9, 2016)

hi All, i am in a similar situation, i am working as an IT contractor via an umbrella company. i meet the employment length and financial requirement, however what is concerning me is that the payslips i get are very complicated (to pay least tax as possible), umbrella companies are well know to provide complicated payslips. for example if i earn £100 per day and say i worked a month with 21 days my gross should be £2100, however on my payslip it will be calculated to £1100 odd less deductions etc but my net pay will be around £1800. 

so as you can see its not as straight forward as someone in cat A permanent type employment. what i want to know is will this be an issue? along with my payslips i will attach my pay statements which are easier to understand but i just get the feeling they will use these complicated payslips as a reason to claim as insufficient evidence to document actual pay. 

anyone have experience of meeting the financial requirement whilst working as a contractor via an umbrella company?

thanks


----------



## shanakay3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Macko54 said:


> Hello I am so sorry that your spouse visa was rejected, I am starting the process of applying for a spouse visa for my husband to join me in London. I am collecting documents at the moment...not sure where to even start with the form but hoping to get my head around it very soon. It is daunting though, very daunting. I wonder if you could give me some starting advice.
> I am in London, my husband is still in Egypt (at the moment) I was under the impression that I would start this process of applying for a spouse visa by logging onto the UKGOV website and filling in an online form and a combination of printing the documents out to add appendices to it such as finacial info, employment, housing, relationship evidence etc... However, I asked for advice from an online advice service who said that I need to submit the documents in Egypt??? That seems odd to me.
> 
> Are you based in the UK?
> ...


It is your husband that submits the application. 
From my understanding and through talking to a lawyer, you complete all the necessary documents etc supply all the evidence, you complete the application online via the visa4uk site on his behalf, you then print of the online application form and piece together all your evidence along with it and send it via recorded delivery to your husband for him to submit the whole application at a visa centre in egypt. 

Once you have completed the online form and paid for the NHS surcharge, you can book the appointment for him in egypt, but you must get the documents to him beforehand so that he can submit all the documents on the appointment day that he is given. This is my understanding from what the immigration lawyer told me. I am currently getting ready to also submit my application, im doing the whole process myself, but I saw a lawyer first to get a clear understanding of exactly what to do. I do recommend if anyone is going it alone, do go and see a lawyer first and ask all the necessary questions you need to ask. 

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or, in most cases, ask here.


----------

